# Napoli: fatta per Gonalons



## Tifo'o (30 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo la gds, il Napoli ha definito l'acquisto di Maxime Gonalons per 12 milioni di euro.


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo la gds, il Napoli ha definito l'acquisto di Maxime Gonalons per 12 milioni di euro.



hanno ceduto hamsik ? 


solo noi..


----------



## Graxx (30 Dicembre 2013)

o questo è davvero forte o bigon è stupido...perchè con 4 5 mln in più soldi che il napoli ha ampiamente prendeva nainggolan....


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2013)

E' un giocatore molto interessante...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Dicembre 2013)

gran bell'acquisto e prezzo giusto.

Secondo me nainggolan non può gocare nel 4-2-3-1 anyway...


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> o questo è davvero forte o bigon è stupido...perchè con 4 5 mln in più soldi che il napoli ha ampiamente prendeva nainggolan....



L'ha voluto fortemente Benitez, arriva con 6 mesi di ritardo.


----------



## S.1899 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Che bella operazione per il Napoli !!

Gonalons è sempre uno dei migliori giocatore del Lione, raramente infortunato, forse il loro giocatore il più importante
Ho letto anche che è il giocatore chi ha recuperato il più grande numero di palloni in 2013 in Ligue 1 !!
E' un giocatore che amo molto

Ma onestamente, 12 milioni mi sembra un prezzo un po' esagerato...
(ma suppongo che quando la tua squadra ha pagato 12mln per Matri, non puoi parlare )


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Dicembre 2013)

Buon acquisto.


----------



## Butcher (30 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo me al loro centrocampo serviva ben altro...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Dicembre 2013)

E che se ne fanno? Con Dzemaili, Inler e Behrami erano copertissimi in interdizione, gli serviva un giocatore dai piedi buoni, non Gonalons, hanno soltanto ampliato la possibilità di turnover, non di più.


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2013)

Non è un cesso coi piedi, accanto a Behrami ci sta con Inler come primo cambio.


----------



## Doctore (30 Dicembre 2013)

Quelli che giocano in ligue 1 possono fare la fine di traore e taiwo...che li paghi 20 mil di euro o 0


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E che se ne fanno? Con Dzemaili, Inler e Behrami erano copertissimi in interdizione, gli serviva un giocatore dai piedi buoni, non Gonalons, hanno soltanto ampliato la possibilità di turnover, non di più.



Beh vogliono vincere l'EL e allo stesso tempo blindare il terzo posto, con tutte quelle partite e giocate al giovedì..


----------



## Pamparulez (30 Dicembre 2013)

Non lo conosco molto. PERO' credo sia giusto, se si crede in un tecnico, prendere i giocatori che ti chiede.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quelli che giocano in ligue 1 possono fare la fine di traore e taiwo...che li paghi 20 mil di euro o 0



Ma che ragionamento è scusa??! （ToT）


----------



## sheva90 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Non l'ho visto giocare ma mi sembrano troppi.


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quelli che giocano in ligue 1 possono fare la fine di traore e taiwo...che li paghi 20 mil di euro o 0



Oddio, loro due erano due giocatori scarsi e già lo si sapeva, questo è il capitano del Lyon, è un giocatore tatticamente molto molto intelligente, che può anche fallire per carità, ma non c'entra nulla con i due africani.


----------



## Bawert (30 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oddio, loro due erano due giocatori scarsi e già lo si sapeva, questo è il capitano del Lyon, è un giocatore tatticamente molto molto intelligente, che può anche fallire per carità, ma non c'entra nulla con i due africani.



Taiwo era uno dei migliori terzini della Ligue 1...


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Taiwo era uno dei migliori terzini della Ligue 1...



Si e chiunque l'avesse visto al di fuori della partita contro di noi di Marsiglia sapeva bene che non era un granchè comunque, io quando l'ho visto in amichevole contro una squadra di dilettanti l'avevo già bocciato. M'è bastato vedere timidezza, poca fluidità di corsa e quanto fosse scoordinato a mettersi con il corpo in diversi frangenti di gioco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh vogliono vincere l'EL e allo stesso tempo blindare il terzo posto, con tutte quelle partite e giocate al giovedì..


In questo senso ci può stare.


----------



## S.1899 (1 Gennaio 2014)

In Francia se dice che Gonalons potrebbe restare al Lyon fino a giugno

il presidente di Lyon ha detto ai giornalisti di L'Equipe che non c'éra nessun accordo con il Napoli per Gonalons

E il agente di Gonalons ha detto : "sono in vacanza in San Pietroburgo. nessuno ha chiamato per dirmi che le negoziazioni avevano iniziati. Se ci fosse un'offerta, credo che io sarei al corrente !"


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2014)

*Con un comunicato ufficiale il Lione comunica che il giocatore rimane al Lione.*


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2014)

Si prendano il paroliere ora!


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo prendano Parolo, ci farebbero un grande favore dopo Antonelli.

Dai Aurelio..


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo prendano Parolo, ci farebbero un grande favore dopo Antonelli.
> 
> Dai Aurelio..



Antonelli non l'hanno preso alla fine...


----------



## S.1899 (8 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;368403 ha scritto:


> *Con un comunicato ufficiale il Lione comunica che il giocatore rimane al Lione.*



Dalla Francia se dice che De Laurentiis avrebbe fatto un'offerta di 17mln ? Questo è vero ?
Mi sembra esagerato !


----------



## O Animal (8 Gennaio 2014)

Bye bye Fernando..


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2014)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Dalla Francia se dice che De Laurentiis avrebbe fatto un'offerta di 17mln ? Questo è vero ?
> Mi sembra esagerato !



Il presidente ha detto che il Napoli ha offerto 15 milioni più 2 di bonus, a me sembra troppo si parlava di 13 milioni.


----------



## Frikez (8 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;368403 ha scritto:


> *Con un comunicato ufficiale il Lione comunica che il giocatore rimane al Lione.*



Lo prendono a giugno.


----------

